# Mud Minnow George's Weekly Kayak Fishing Report - Christmas Bay



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fisherman,

We're finally back out on the water after a couple of weeks of summer to fall transition. According to several of the Galveston Bay guides, the fish are still out deep in water depths of six to eight feet. The trout movement to the shorelines and increased bird activity still remains to be seen. Looks like it will take a couple more solid fronts to really heat up the Fall fish activity. Based on the current transition pattern, we decided to focus on Christmas Bay, an area of the bay system that works well for Reds this time of year. Christmas Bay is a shallow 4,173 acre embayment in the southwestern portion of the Galveston Bay system. The bay has good water quality, extensive oyster reefs, and fringing salt marsh habitat., and has not yet been greatly altered by human activity. The northern shore of the bay is home to the 42,000-acre Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge. Redfish, black drum, and sheepshead provide exciting sightcasting targets in the late fall and early winter, when the water is clearest.

After a about a mile paddle from the kayak launch site on the South shore, my fishing guest, a first time kayak fisherman, and I reached the North shoreline of Christmas Bay. We had a falling tide and the water was extremely clear so it was easy to spot single and large pods of Reds working their way along the shoreline. After sight casting to several individual Reds with soft plastic swim baits, we had several serious hook ups. We must have had over fifteen hook ups and landed three keepers all in the 24-26 inch range. My guest is sporting one of the slot Reds caught.

On scale of one to ten, I would rate Christmas Bay this time of year at an eight. No kidding, we left them biting.

Our best fishing of the year is officially here and runs through December. With the next couple of cold fronts, we should start to see some better bird action and trout on the shorelines of upper Galveston Bay. Upper Trinity Bay can really be hot for large schools of trout under birds and larger trout on the shoreline and near shore reefs. We charge $100 for a half day and $150 for a full day guided trip. This includes all necessary equipment.

For more details, just give us a call, and let's get out on the water for some fun Fall fishing action.

"Mud Minnow" George - 713-501-0636
& "Sting Ray" Steve

Gulf Coast Water Safaris 
www.gulfcoastwatersafaris.com

Gulf Coast Water Safaris is a kayak-touring and fishing outfitter serving the Texas Gulf Coast. We offer scheduled and custom guided kayak tours, fishing expeditions and instruction. Home waters include Galveston Bay, Christmas Bay, Matagorda Bay and the Gulf of Mexico. Our fishing expeditions are designed to teach you something new about the sport of saltwater kayak fishing and your surroundings while out on the water. You will learn the basic tactics of how to catch fish including, boat handling, how to read open water, lure selection, bait rigging tips and much more.


----------

